
'Ghost' apps allow teens to secretly store nude photos, videos on cellphones - Mz
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=37304578&nid=1009&title=ghost-apps-allow-teens-to-secretly-store-nude-photos-videos-on-cellphones&s_cid=queue-19
======
module17
Virtual secret drawers.

